
Nerdcore Rising: The Movie - pchristensen
http://www.nerdcorerisingthemovie.com/
======
pchristensen
Dan Weinreb's review: [http://dlweinreb.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/nerdcore-
rising-a-...](http://dlweinreb.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/nerdcore-rising-a-
documentary-about-mc-frontalot/)

